# photos of bob roll when racing?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Anyone know of any photos of Bob Roll when he was racing? It's hard to picture. Of course, seeing Eddy Merckx now does the same thing.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Anyone know of any photos of Bob Roll when he was racing? It's hard to picture. Of course, seeing Eddy Merckx now does the same thing.


He doesn't look all that athletic on TV and being a bit older. Here's a picture someone posted a couple days ago...looks like Paris-Robaix.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*guttered*



wasfast said:


> He doesn't look all that athletic on TV and being a bit older. Here's a picture someone posted a couple days ago...looks like Paris-Robaix.


Now that's getting guttered. Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Now that's getting guttered. Thanks.


maybe this was the way he decided to get into mountain bike racing? cool pic. he looks fit enough there. think he just likes his food and beer too much these days.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

I wonder how many more pedal strokes he went before going down :O) That is some pretty sloppy stuff for skinny tires!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I want to see how that little move ended. Looking at the pic, it's hard to believe he could have pulled through and saved it. He had to at least touch down in the goo.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*Bob Roll going head to head...*

...with Ron Kiefel and Andy Hampsten. Given the color scheme, I believe those are T-Mobile rigs. And it looks like the referee has some sort of technical issue with Bob's ride. It was later reported by Phil Liggett that, Bob's ill-fitting machine had him "in a spot of bother".

(Hey, it's hard to find pictures of this guy).


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Most aren't racing pics, but they are "racey" :O)


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Bobke on a Durango publicity poster*

Here's a portion of an old Durango publicity poster I scanned. Shown left to right are Jimmy Deaton, Daryl Price, *Bob Roll*, Lisa Munich, and Ned Overend. Anyone else remember Roll's MTB racing while still on the Z team?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

DougSloan said:


> Anyone know of any photos of Bob Roll when he was racing? It's hard to picture. Of course, seeing Eddy Merckx now does the same thing.


Try one of his books. Here is from a review of 
*Bobke: A Ride on the Wild Side of Cycling*

"Yes, he is the real deal. Rode the Tour de France with Lemond. The Giro with Andy Hampsten. Helped Andy win the Giro d'Italia in probably the most epic stage ever of any Grand Tour when Hampsten claims the lead of the race in a freak snowstorm over the tallest mountains in Italy, aided by his trusty leftenant-one certain Bob Roll-who brought warm drink and clothing up to his leader to assist him win the stage and the Giro. (Many riders crawled off their bikes, weeping in pain and the knowledge they would never even finish the stage, much less the race. ) Not so Mr. Roll-- in helping his teammate win, Mr. Roll of course suffered hypothermia, frostbite, and literally had to have his heart jumped when the freezing temperatures plummeted his pulse to a mere 20 or 30 beats per minute.
Oh yeah, he was also the person Lance Armstrong called when, during his comeback post-cancer, Lance wanted a good training partner and colleague to go to Boone, North Carolina to exorcise his demons and return to the bike."


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

There's a great book called American Invasion - TDf '86.

Chronicles the 7-Eleven Team and of course LeMond / Hinault.

The Slurpee team back then included guys like Ron Kiefel, Raul Alcala, Alex Steida, Jeff Pierce, Andy Hampsten, etc.

The Ladies Team had Inga Thompson on it, I remember that 4 foot long braid streaming out behind her when she rode.

Ochowicz was the DS. There's a good picture of the team in the Book, I'll see if I can scan it later and post it.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> The Ladies Team had Inga Thompson on it, I remember that 4 foot long braid streaming out behind her when she rode..


I saw her race a few times in the early 90's and she always tucked that thing into her jersey. You never really knew how long it was until she hit the podium and untucked it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Roll is on the left beside Och.


----------



## Tower (Mar 17, 2003)

It looks like Roll practiced his now-famous hand gestures at an early age.


----------

